# Considering Dubai for 2 years with Girlfriend. Would like some questions answered!



## jlc25 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi All!

After recently looking into the housing market where me and my Girlfriend are based (Surrey), we've only been met with high housing prices and very large deposits, a bit of an issue for us!

We're both relatively young (I am 23, she is 21), and are looking into the idea of working in Dubai for 2+ years and saving, whilst also getting to enjoy living somewhere new, enjoying a new culture etc.

A few questions:

1.) Neither of us are university graduates. My girlfriend currently works as a receptionist for a serviced office chain and has a level 3 NVQ in childcare, whilst I am an account manager with 3 years of experience in the Software industry, and a Level 3 NVQ in Customer Service. A lot I have seen job wise really makes it seem Dubai is a degree focused are to work in.

2.) We're not married and looking to live in the same place! I've seen mixed things on this so far, but would love to hear from anyone else in the same position.

3.) Healthcare wise, my girlfriend suffers from Crohns Disease. She currently has to pay for medication here, are costs similar, and are the same drugs available in both areas?

4.) Recruitment agencies! If anyone has any good experience with Agencies please let me know!

All in all, we want to make sure we're making the right decision, so looking at actually leaving around the end of the year 2016 (so i'll be 25, she'll be 22). If anyone can help, this would be much appreciated!


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Everything seems against you: no money to make cheque payments for housing, not a hell of a lot of working experience, no university degrees, etc... 

I suggest you stay in UK for about 10 years. Build your CV and then come to Dubai for 2 years. You'll be able to save up much more, enjoy life more and have a better overall experience. 

Don't worry. Dubai will be here for a while.


----------



## Jamie PP (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi jlc25,

1. From what I've seen, most job positions here are advertised as needing a university degree. However I think this is the same situation as most jobs in the UK. A degree is obviously preferred but I don't think it's exactly needed for all jobs. I don't have a degree and didn't have a problem obtaining a job or visa.

2. Although it is technically illegal for an unmarried couple to live together, it is common practice here and I haven't heard of anyone getting fined or going to jail. most places, hotels especially, turn a blind eye.

3. From June 2016 all residents will need Health insurance. part of the Dubai Health Authority reform was centered around pre existing conditions being covered. An insurer must cover your girlfriends condition, however they can 'load' the premium to accommodate.
speaking from experience (I work in insurance) the loading for such a condition would be extremely high! An insurer would normally exclude such a condition but due to DHA law, they now cannot. instead they will attach a huge loading to the plan which normally stops the individual from taking insurance with them.

Her best bet (in my opinion) would be to find a job with a large company. These companies will usually have a corporate health insurance plan and she would be covered in full.

4. There are quite a few recruitment agencies depending on your field of work, however the most preferred method is to get infront of people face to face. For example, we do not hire people without at least 3 face to face interviews anymore. The price vs risk is simply to high.

In my experience Dubai is a great place to live and save money. but the cost of living here can be very high, especially when it comes to rent. I'd look to ensure a well paying job is available before planning anything else.

Hope the above helps!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Jamie PP said:


> ...2. Although it is technically illegal for an unmarried couple to live together, it is common practice here and I haven't heard of anyone getting fined or going to jail...


its not technically illegal.... it *is* illegal... all it takes is a pissed off neighbor...

you hear stories all the time, its not as rare as people make it out to be... there are even stories of how married couples were accused of cohabiting, and actually had to prove they were married...

not just the cohabitation issue, but there are increasing incidents of people being charged under the "beautifying the sin" law as well... under that law, two people don't even have to be screwing each other, just occupying the same room at the same time...

its always a dismay for me when i read people posting that "its technically illegal but you can do it anyway"... it is illegal period, and if you get caught, you are in deep deep poopie without the proverbial paddle... you go to jail, fined and deported... and people should be advised accordingly when they ask... if they choose to go ahead and do it anyway, that's a risk they are accepting, and if they can get away with it... good for them...

we should not downplay the issue... cohabitation without being married is against the law... there really is no "but"...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

imac said:


> its not technically illegal.... it *is* illegal... all it takes is a pissed off neighbor...
> 
> you hear stories all the time, its not as rare as people make it out to be... there are even stories of how married couples were accused of cohabiting, and actually had to prove they were married...
> 
> ...


Thank you imac! I always wonder what people are thinking when they say "well it's technically illegal but everyone does it so it's ok!" Really, It's NOT ok. It is illegal and just because it didn't happen to someone else doesn't mean it won't happen to you. Also keep in mind that if you do get arrested, you don't have rights here, you're not going to get bailed out in a day. Chances are you'll be languishing in jail until you are given your court date which could take weeks or months. It really is not worth the risk.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Froglet said:


> Everything seems against you: no money to make cheque payments for housing, not a hell of a lot of working experience, no university degrees, etc...
> 
> I suggest you stay in UK for about 10 years. Build your CV and then come to Dubai for 2 years. You'll be able to save up much more, enjoy life more and have a better overall experience.
> 
> Don't worry. Dubai will be here for a while.


What this gent said. I came out here after graduating, and only got away with it as my parents were still here at the time, and I'd lived here previously for nearly 10 years, and knew the lay of the land and had a promising network to leverage.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You're 23, she's 21. 

There are very few positions available in the UAE where someone your age is in a position to save up for a large deposit. You won't have the experience to leverage the larger packages that make savings possible.

As it is, I won't say it's impossible to find work in the UAE as never say never, but it will come down to being in front of the right person at the right time to beat out the hundreds of better qualified CVs. Like I said, it can and does happen, but don't count on it.

Your girlfriend probably has a better chance of finding work as a receptionist. 

As others have suggested, you're better off forgetting about Dubai for a few years. You're still young. Work on building up experience and obtaining qualifications. In five years you'll be 28 and she'll be 26 and that's a much better age to come out to the UAE than 23/21. 



jlc25 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> After recently looking into the housing market where me and my Girlfriend are based (Surrey), we've only been met with high housing prices and very large deposits, a bit of an issue for us!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Without wishing to cause offense, getting tied into a house at 23 and 21 is one big  too. 

Youth is wasted on the young


----------



## Marie27 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi jlc25,

Last year my boyfriend and I decided to move out to Dubai for the same reason, it would have been almost impossible to get on the housing ladder anytime soon in London. 

We're in our mid 20's - did our research and decided that if we were to move - we should get married before we did, we weren't willing to risk it. 

Our experience with Recruitment Agencies was not great, we had little experience (less than 3 years), weren't based in Dubai and we weren't really worth their time. The way we found work was to network and tell anyone who would listen that we had planned a week to come out to Dubai purely for interviews. We may have been lucky but this worked for us and may work for you. 

We were advised by almost everyone to wait until we had more experience. And yes, it probably would have been easier with more experience or cash behind us - but now we are here and we have got through the very expensive first few months, it's been worth it. 





jlc25 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> After recently looking into the housing market where me and my Girlfriend are based (Surrey), we've only been met with high housing prices and very large deposits, a bit of an issue for us!
> 
> ...


----------



## mrta (Jun 2, 2015)

Marie27 said:


> Hi jlc25,
> 
> Last year my boyfriend and I decided to move out to Dubai for the same reason, it would have been almost impossible to get on the housing ladder anytime soon in London.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same position as you. You talked about networking what do you mean by that? Also what type of jobs were you looking for?


----------



## jlc25 (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys, giving me a good idea so far.

Experience wise, I get what you all mean. The 3 years experience I have is in my current role, Before hand I worked in sales from the age of 16, so the idea was to go out at 25 so I have near enough 10 years experience, with 5 in account management. I was thinking this would be around the minimum I would need! but it looks like even more is needed!

In regards to tying down with a house, If the plan is to go out at 25, I'll be back when i'm 27/28, Which I don't think is a bad age to look at purchasing a house (and the prices in Surrey are just going up and up at the moment, especially with all the people from London spreading further and further throughout in search of more floor-space and more green to look at!)

This has all certainly given me something to look into. I have been offered some interviews in the past few months with Companies that also have Dubai offices and with the potential for a transfer (after a few years), So I could always look into these a bit further I guess.

Either way, thanks so much so far, everything said has been taken on-board.


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

jlc25 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> After recently looking into the housing market where me and my Girlfriend are based (Surrey), we've only been met with high housing prices and very large deposits, a bit of an issue for us!
> 
> ...


Good morning. 

1) I'm 21 and am starting employment in Dubai. It is possible at our age. I also do not have a university degree but I do have 3 years of solid recruitment experience and 2 years in real estate so I was able to secure a sales job.

2) You wouldn't be allowed to get a joint tenancy agreement as you are unmarried and although lots of couples break the rules by living together and face no problems, if you get reported by a local then it will not be a good time for you. Personally, I wouldn't do it myself.

3) Make sure your future employer gives you/your girlfriend adequate health insurance in job offer.

4) Check out Charterhouse Middle East as they deal with broad range of vacancies in Admin / HR / Legal etc etc.


----------

